# removal of picc line



## sayachith

can I use a code 36589 for removal of picc line? Is picc line the same as tunneled cvc? would a non-tunneled be called picc line also? Help. I am confused. thanx.


----------



## jdrueppel

Yes there are tunneled and non tunneled PICC lines.  If this is a *tunneled *PICC line then CPT 36589 is appropriate code.  Removal of a NON tunneled PICC is inclusive of the E&M service.

Julie, CPC


----------

